# Moving to Tulum, Mexico



## Alex14 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi everyone,

We are moving to Tulum in the fall. Will rent an apartment first, and then look for land and will build a house - or we are also considering a multi-house or condo project as an investment. We have been talking to some companies already, but does anyone have to recommend someone? Would appreciate advice.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Alex and welcome to the forum! Never having been to Tulum, even on holiday, I'm afraid I can't help you in your quest for a home/investment. Hopefully, another forum MEMBER will be able to offer you advice.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Hi Alex and welcome to the forum! Never having been to Tulum, even on holiday, I'm afraid I can't help you in your quest for a home/investment. Hopefully, another forum will be able to offer you advice.


Welcome, Alex! I suspect Isla meant to write, "Hopefully, another forum MEMBER will be able to offer you advice. . . "  We're not trying to hustle you off to another forum!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TurtleToo said:


> Welcome, Alex! I suspect Isla meant to write, "Hopefully, another forum MEMBER will be able to offer you advice. . . "  We're not trying to hustle you off to another forum!


Thanks for catching my mistake, TT. I'm under the weather today, and my brain wasn't working quite right when I typed my message!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Alex14 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are moving to Tulum in the fall. Will rent an apartment first, and then look for land and will build a house - or we are also considering a multi-house or condo project as an investment. We have been talking to some companies already, but does anyone have to recommend someone? Would appreciate advice.


You cannot be serious ,Alex. Moving to and perhaps spec building on the Quintana Roo Coast at the present time is a risky endeavor for even those intimately knowledgable about that region. Yet, you inquire regarding investment opportunities of forum participants about which you know little or nothing. Tulum has grown like topsy over the past few years and opportunists selling residential and commercial properties at exhorbitant prices abound. Move there,settle there for a while, become acquainted with the region and then decide if investment opportunities are appropriate for your goals. As one familiar with that area, I mUst say that you are undertaking undue risk by investing in real property there at present unless you have very deep pockets and a frivolous disregard for risk/reward ratios.


----------



## csinagra (Sep 11, 2013)

Ask for Pepe at Rancho Tranquilo in Tulum ,0152984712784 ; he has over 30 yrs in Tulum ; I built a home down there 4 yrs ago ; and know builders and realtors , but Pep may be a good source for land ?
Any other leads , let me know ?
Carl S.


----------



## angieburge15 (Jul 21, 2016)

Alex14 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are moving to Tulum in the fall. Will rent an apartment first, and then look for land and will build a house - or we are also considering a multi-house or condo project as an investment. We have been talking to some companies already, but does anyone have to recommend someone? Would appreciate advice.



Have you found an apartment to rent for the fall? I have one available for the fall months. Also, I know a builder(he built mine)


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I was in Cancun for 12 days around July 1, looking for a place to rent on the ocean. I asked at a couple large resort-type complexes that have covenants against short-term rentals and in every case the guards gave me the name of the same agent. That agent gives tips for referrals. I ended up putting down an application fee but am waiting and waiting on the lease. Friday it will be 3 weeks. It's quite possible the whole thing was a scam, but I'll hold off naming the real estate agent publicly a little while longer, because there's still some remote possibility it wasn't. Once you have made enough posts to send PMs (4 I think) you can send me a PM and I'll give you the name of my agent. 

I also lined up a local law firm, but as I never got the contract in hand I never actually visited them. I'd strongly advise that you consult with them or another attorney, even before signing a lease, let alone buying property. See their website Home - Cancun Law for their discussion of some of the factors involved in expats buying land in the coastal exclusion zone. 

If you're just looking for a place in Tulum that's not on the water, I'd still recommend you get an attorney before you do anything else.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In Mexico, attorneys (abogados) are not the specialized, state appointed, attorneys who handle real estate, wills, etc. You must use a Notario Publico, and should not confuse them with a notary in the USA. Notarios do the searches and write the deeds, trusts, etc. for all real estate transactions. Should you hire an abogado, he must then hire a notario to effect the transaction. Of course, you will pay a bit more for not having know this. As a buyer, you have the right to choose the notario, so you do not have to use one recommended by the seller or the real estate agen, bank, etc.


----------



## angieburge15 (Jul 21, 2016)

Alex, the best thing to do is move down to rent then figure things out from there. I wouldn't do anything you do not feel comfortable about! You need to meet people and get references. It may take some time finding the builder and place you want. Saying that it what you want to do can be done. I know of one guy doing exactly what you are wanting to do in Tulum. You can get lost in all the legal stuff. That being said you will find people that can assist you with the legal aspects when you arrive. 

Angie


----------

